# Come si chiama più? - "Più" in frasi interrogative



## MünchnerFax

Mi è tornato in mente un episodio della mia adolescenza, quando insieme a un mio compagno di liceo conoscemmo una famiglia della provincia di Milano. Nel corso di una conversazione, il mio amico chiese:
_
Come si chiama *più *quel tizio là?_

Questa costruzione nelle interrogative è tanto comune da noi che si usa senza farci minimamente caso. Il significato è "_Mi puoi ripetere _[domanda]_, che non mi ricordo più?_" Bene, i due nostri coetanei lombardi non compresero che cosa volesse chiedere il mio amico. E con la perfidia di sedicenni iniziarono a schernirlo affibbiandogli l'atroce nomignolo di _Cicciopiù_, mentre io stetti muto, non lo difesi e vigliaccamente mi defilai lasciandolo al massacro sociale.

Domanda: chi usa questa costruzione? Chi non la usa ma è in grado di intenderla? Chi reagirebbe come i milanesi citati? È un raccapricciante relitto vernacolare? O è italiano finissimo che già Dante usò nel _Convivio_? Illuminatemi, grazie. 

(Piesse: curiosamente l'identica costruzione esiste in tedesco.  )


----------



## fabiog_1981

Ti posso dire che io non capisco esattamente cosa tu voglia dire con quella domanda.
Ciao


----------



## SunDraw

MünchnerFax said:


> _Come si chiama *più *quel tizio là?_
> Il significato è "_Mi puoi ripetere _[domanda]_, che non mi ricordo più?_"
> Domanda: chi usa questa costruzione? ...
> (Piesse: curiosamente l'identica costruzione esiste in tedesco.)


Per me è universale in questo senso il "poi":
"Come si chiamava poi quello?"
"Com'era poi quella storia?"

Ma quel "più" mi ricorda qualcosa...
"Cosa doveva più fare quello?"
"Cosa s'era più detto?"
Mah, forse che sì o piuttosto no... mi sa che sto confondendo.
Fantasmi neuronali...
D'epoca asburgica?...!...? Ne dubito, per una cosa così.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao MF! 
Si tratta di una forma che mi suona. Non la uso ma la comprendo, esattamente nel senso in cui l'hai spiegata con il tuo esempio.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Non ho mai sentito questo modo di porre domande.
Se tu non l'avessi spiegato, non avrei capito affatto il significato.


----------



## facciadipietra

"Come si chiama più?" "dove stava più?" sono forme assolutamente normali (anche quando si parla tra sé e sé) nel Ponente ligure, da dove provengo, e lì nessuno fa caso che sono espressioni incomprensibili in altre parti d’Italia come la Toscana, dove ho imparato a non usarle per evitare che la gente strabuzzi gli occhi. Ma con i miei amici liguri ogni tanto posso provare il piacere di infilare nel discorso queste frasi così espressive e sintetiche e difficili da descrivere grammaticalmente. Si noti che Italo Calvino (ligure ponentino) usò il “più” interrogativo in un passo di _Se una notte d’inverno un viaggiatore_, ma non so quanto fosse consapevole che si trattava di un regionalismo; comunque anche lui a Firenze c'è stato parecchio.


----------



## nikis

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi è tornato in mente un episodio della mia adolescenza, quando insieme a un mio compagno di liceo conoscemmo una famiglia della provincia di Milano. Nel corso di una conversazione, il mio amico chiese:
> 
> _Come si chiama *più *quel tizio là?_
> 
> Questa costruzione nelle interrogative è tanto comune da noi che si usa senza farci minimamente caso. Il significato è "_Mi puoi ripetere _[domanda]_, che non mi ricordo più?_" Bene, i due nostri coetanei lombardi non compresero che cosa volesse chiedere il mio amico. E con la perfidia di sedicenni iniziarono a schernirlo affibbiandogli l'atroce nomignolo di _Cicciopiù_, mentre io stetti muto, non lo difesi e vigliaccamente mi defilai lasciandolo al massacro sociale.
> 
> Domanda: chi usa questa costruzione? Chi non la usa ma è in grado di intenderla? Chi reagirebbe come i milanesi citati? È un raccapricciante relitto vernacolare? O è italiano finissimo che già Dante usò nel _Convivio_? Illuminatemi, grazie.
> 
> (Piesse: curiosamente l'identica costruzione esiste in tedesco.  )


 

Siciramente sono in grado di comprendere una frase simile ma mi suona davvero strana!


----------



## Askadia

Nelle mie zone (Lunigiana, nello spezzino, confine tosco-ligure) non è raro sentire espressioni tipo:
- Chi è più?
- Dov'è più?
- Cos'è più?

Un po' come per sottintendere:
- Chi è (che non ricordo) più?

Anche perché a volte la domanda può essere estesa a un "Chi è più, che non ricordo?"

Ad esempio:
- L'hai visto Marco?
- Chi è più, Marco?

Una domanda di questo tipo è più generica di un "Marco chi?": in quel caso si chiede di una specifica persona, mentre il "Chi è più, Marco?" è più vago, racchiude in sé sfumature del tipo "Sì, potrei conoscere persone di nome Marco, lo sapevo, ma non ricordo o non capisco di preciso a quale tu ti riferisca...".
Inoltre non è legato solo alle persone, spesso lo si sentono per domande riferite ai luoghi: "Dov'è più quel ristorante di quella volta?", "Dov'è più il benzinaio che mi dicevi?", "Dov'è più che lavori?"

Ecco, detto ciò, questo "fenomeno" è strettamente legato alla mia zona, o si dice anche altrove?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MünchnerFax said:


> _
> Come si chiama *più *quel tizio là?_





Askadia said:


> - L'hai visto Marco?
> - Chi è più, Marco?



Per me queste espressioni sarabbero oscure nel senso che non capirei esattamente quello che vuoi dire.


----------



## alfaalfa

Dalle Marche in giù mai sentita ed incomprensibile


----------



## Sempervirens

Con l'avverbio *più *l'unica frase comprensibile  è " Ma quel tizio non si chiama più...?"  

S.V


----------



## alestel

Io sono della zona di Milano e non ho mai mai sentito quest'espressione.


----------



## Nino83

Incomprensibile anche in Sicilia.


----------



## fedeeffe

In Piemonte non si usa, ma lo si sostituisce con il "già" e assume lo stesso significato (far intendere all'altro interlocutore che conosci la persona/oggetto/termine etc in questione, ma momentaneamente non lo/a ricordi).
"Come si chiama già quel tizio che abbiamo visto ieri?"
"Marco dici?"
"Sì, esatto, Marco!"

Non so se ho detto un'ovvietà


----------



## alfaalfa

fedeeffe said:


> Non so se ho detto un'ovvietà


Forse è un'ovvieta per I piemontesi. Per me è incomprensibile come "più".


----------



## dragonseven

Se qualcuno mi chiedesse "Chi/ Cos'è più?" capirei come questa persona la pensa sul soggetto. È una frase retorica che esprime inoltre la superficialità di giudizio del parlante nei confronti del soggetto. Ad esempio:
"Alberto Tomba? Chi è più?" nel senso 'una volta era un grande campione, ma oggi?';
"L'Atari? Cos'è più?" nel senso 'un tempo fu una grande console, forse la migliore sul mercato, ma oggi?';
"Chi è più, Marco?" la sola accezione che riesco a dare a questo tipo di domanda è 'Marco una volta valeva la considerazione di tutti, oggi non ne vale la pena talmente [si è trasformato/ l'ha fatta grossa/ è tanto, troppo tempo che non si fa più vedere].

Almeno, questo è l'uso che ne ho sentito fare da varie persone perlopiù di città. 

Il mio parere è questo: sconsiglio l'uso di _più_ in questo tipo di frasi a chiunque desideri parlare bene l'italiano. 

Ciao.


----------



## chipulukusu

La frase dell'OP mi risulta comprensibile attraverso un'espressione che mi è familiare, anche se non so dire se sia regionale o meno:

_ma sei andato _più _a fare la spesa?

_che intendo come:

_ma sei andato _poi _a fare la spesa?


_Allo stesso modo capisco la frase del titolo originale come:
_
ma chi è _poi _quel tizio là,

_che penso sia comprensibile anche a Milano. Non conoscevo comunque questo uso regionale.


----------



## dragonseven

chipulukusu said:


> La frase dell'OP mi risulta comprensibile attraverso un'espressione che mi è familiare, anche se non so dire se sia regionale o meno:
> 
> _ma sei andato _più _a fare la spesa?
> 
> _che intendo come:
> 
> _ma sei andato _poi _a fare la spesa?
> 
> 
> _Allo stesso modo capisco la frase del titolo originale come:
> _
> ma chi è _poi _quel tizio là,
> 
> _che penso sia comprensibile anche a Milano. Non conoscevo comunque questo uso regionale.


----------



## giginho

fedeeffe said:


> In Piemonte non si usa, ma lo si sostituisce con il "già" e assume lo stesso significato (far intendere all'altro interlocutore che conosci la persona/oggetto/termine etc in questione, ma momentaneamente non lo/a ricordi).
> "Come si chiama già quel tizio che abbiamo visto ieri?"
> "Marco dici?"
> "Sì, esatto, Marco!"
> 
> Non so se ho detto un'ovvietà



Quoto il corregionale ma non concordo esattamente su come ha scritto la frase. A Torino si dice: "Com'è, gia, che si chiama di cognome Marco?". Questo, appunto, indica che io lo sapevo come si chiamava ma ora non me lo ricordo. Se tolgo il "già" significa che non l'ho mai saputo.

Piccola nota: vengo preso lautamente in giro per questo modo di parlare di cui, per altro, vado orgoglioso!

La frase dell'OP con il più in mezzo mi suona malissimo e mi lascerebbe interdetto.

Segnalo infine che mi è capitato di sentirmi chiedere, dal salumiere in provincia di Taranto, questa domanda:

Io: "vorrei 2 etti di mortadella"
il salumiere provvede, pesa e poi mi guarda dicendo:
"che più?"

L'ho guardato come se fosse un marziano per qualche momento, poi ho capito che voleva sapere se volevo altro. Quindi sembra che un uso bislacco del "più" sia cosa acclarata in alcune parti d'Italia.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Gigi, probabilmente avrò delle radici tarantine perché quel "che più?" l'ho capito automaticamente nel senso di _cos'altro?/ancora qualcosa?_... Per curiosità, si potrebbe interpretare anche diversamente?


----------



## giginho

Ciao Francis!

Non ho idea.....sinceramente ho avuto serie difficoltà a interpretarlo nella maniera corretta (cosa che tu hai fatto). Mi suona del tutto strano e campato in aria!


----------



## chipulukusu

Credo che sia un uso comune in gran parte del Meridione ... Per me che sono di origini salernitane è assolutamente normale sentirmi dire "che più" al mercato o in un negozio.


----------



## francisgranada

Io invece, da non madrelingua, non capirei bene la frase originale "Come si chiama più quel tizio là?" Penserei che forse abbia cambiato nome e non si chiama più come si chiamava prima ... Oppure che l'autore della domanda conosce p.e. solo il nome di "quel tizio" e vuole sapere anche il suo cognome ...


----------



## caterina79

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi è tornato in mente un episodio della mia adolescenza, quando insieme a un mio compagno di liceo conoscemmo una famiglia della provincia di Milano. Nel corso di una conversazione, il mio amico chiese:
> _
> Come si chiama *più *quel tizio là?_
> 
> Questa costruzione nelle interrogative è tanto comune da noi che si usa senza farci minimamente caso. Il significato è "_Mi puoi ripetere _[domanda]_, che non mi ricordo più?_" Bene, i due nostri coetanei lombardi non compresero che cosa volesse chiedere il mio amico. E con la perfidia di sedicenni iniziarono a schernirlo affibbiandogli l'atroce nomignolo di _Cicciopiù_, mentre io stetti muto, non lo difesi e vigliaccamente mi defilai lasciandolo al massacro sociale.
> 
> Domanda: chi usa questa costruzione? Chi non la usa ma è in grado di intenderla? Chi reagirebbe come i milanesi citati? È un raccapricciante relitto vernacolare? O è italiano finissimo che già Dante usò nel _Convivio_? Illuminatemi, grazie.
> 
> (Piesse: curiosamente l'identica costruzione esiste in tedesco.  )





A Genova è usato comunemente e direi anche nel basso Piemonte


----------



## giginho

caterina79 said:


> A Genova è usato comunemente e direi anche nel basso Piemonte



Ciao Caterina,

Per quanto mi è dato sapere circa il basso Piemonte non mi risulta che sia usata correntemente questa espressione.....forse sbaglio (anzi, sicuramente, visto che tu, Genovese, la usi) ma io l'ho sentita sempre e solo pronunciata da persone provenienti da alcune zone della Puglia (zona tarantino/barese, nel leccese non mi risulta usata)


----------



## caterina79

giginho said:


> Ciao Caterina,
> 
> Per quanto mi è dato sapere circa il basso Piemonte non mi risulta che sia usata correntemente questa espressione.....forse sbaglio (anzi, sicuramente, visto che tu, Genovese, la usi) ma io l'ho sentita sempre e solo pronunciata da persone provenienti da alcune zone della Puglia (zona tarantino/barese, nel leccese non mi risulta usata)




Non mi riferisco alla frase del salumiere in provincia di Taranto   (non l'avevo mai sentita) ma all'argomento originario del thread "Come si chiama _più_ quel tizio là" anche con la variante _già. 
_Un'altra strana costruzione che si sente spesso a Genova è il _perché _interrogativo in fondo alla frase. Es. "Sono arrivato in ritardo" "Hai trovato traffico, perché?". Nel linguaggio parlato lo sento usare spesso


----------



## bearded

Salve
In Emilia si direbbe  ''Come si chiama *pure* quel tizio là?''  intendendo che una volta lo sapevo ma poi l'ho dimenticato.
''Com'è pure il suo cognome?''  : frasi come queste sono comunissime a Bologna (io sono bolognese).
Sono quasi certo che anche questo sia un regionalismo.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... In Emilia si direbbe  ''Come si chiama *pure* quel tizio là?''  intendendo che una volta lo sapevo ma poi l'ho dimenticato.


Questa è per me, che vengo da una regione fuori dell'Italia )), perfettamente comprensibile. 

(Un costrutto analogo esiste anche dalle mie parti - il mondo non è così grande come sembra ....).


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Sono quasi certo che anche questo è un regionalismo.



Si


----------



## Pat (√2)

bearded man said:


> In Emilia si direbbe  ''Come si chiama *pure* quel tizio là?''


Si dice a Bologna e verso la Romagna. Nel forlivese di certo si dice. Nella mia zona (RE, PR, MO) non lo diciamo


----------



## Feainn

Incomprensibile qui a Venezia e dintorni  Ma mi piace un sacco!
In ogni caso, probabilmente io avrei semplicemente detto "Com'è che si chiama quel tizio là?"


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Noi in Ticino, come i nostri vicini piemontesi, usiamo il *già *con il senso che in questo thread si dà al *più*. Ignaro che nel ponente ligure si usi il più, non avevo trovato questo thread e ne ho lanciato uno simile qualche giorno fa qui.


----------



## barking fellows

In Romagna tendiamo a usare il "gia' ", non il "piu' " ne' il "pure".
Ho sentito usare l'espressione dell'OP da tutti i liguri che conosco e anche da un amico milanese, ma va detto che entrambi i suoi genitori erano calabresi.


----------



## bearded

barking fellows said:


> In Romagna tendiamo a usare il "gia' ", non il "piu' " ne' il "pure".


Sembra che la Romagna non sia tutta ''uniforme'' :


Pat (√2) said:


> (''pure'')Si dice a Bologna e verso la Romagna. Nel forlivese di certo si dice.


----------

